# Wiimote



## qusai (Apr 8, 2007)

Bored at 1am, you'd think someone would have something better to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was smoking my hookah and blowing smoke rings and thought it would be a cool pic if i blew one around the wiimote..
these are the closest I got to a good shot before i got bored, lol
















I think I put this in the right forum.. it's art isnt it?


----------



## wepoo (Apr 8, 2007)

Smoking's bad for you


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 8, 2007)

awesome, i wish i still had some weed left, just for super paper mario


----------



## qusai (Apr 8, 2007)

wepoo, so is internet addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you've still got a week, azimuth to get some


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice Aim. That takes skill.

I can barely sit still when I'm toasted...


----------



## qusai (Apr 8, 2007)

It took more than just skill, about 30 mins sitting there like a retard blowing smoke rings  and taking pictures of my wiimote hahah


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> It took more than just skill, about 30 mins sitting there like a retard blowing smoke ringsÂ and taking pictures of my wiimote hahah



dedication is everything. Is it specifically a hookah or shisha, i miss shisha :'( 

I really can't get a new batch, cause exams are around the corner and I would probably be too tempted to smoke
so... Weed + Finals = ?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> *Weed + Finals = ?*


*34!*


----------



## pewpz (Apr 8, 2007)

smoke + computers = bad 

A film will build up on components and cause all kinds of fun stuff over time.


----------



## qusai (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been smoking around my computers for years and nothing has ever happened thats out of the ordinary..


----------

